# My rabbits feet are bare! What is happening?UPDATE



## Alicia G (Aug 15, 2011)

Well my 9 month old doe has lost hair on her feet, and in a BIG way. the tops are COMPLETELY BALD and it has even gone up her legs. I don't know what happened, it must have only happened in a week or less, but I am really worried and scared for her. I am legally blind and I sometimes miss little things, but this I should have been a better mom to my bunny. She is eating fine, is running around, doesn't have a problem with me touching the bald spots, but I am still very upset with my self for not seeing it earlier  . I am wondering if its an allergic reaction, I let her run lose in the new stall I built, and I put two of those rubber mats down. Could the mats have done it? they had never been used before and even though they were out in the rain for two days they still smell strong of, well, rubber! I just want to cry, I feel like I let my poor Bunny down for not being more watchful


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 16, 2011)

Could this be mange?  Rabbits do get mites and mites will ruin the folicle of the hair.  Seek a professional on this.  Sore hocks is NOT a very nice way for a rabbit to survive.  Don't really know what it is, so please seek help.  Don't wait.  Your bunny is in pain due to lack of fur on his feet.  They need that padding to protect their bones.  

Hope this helps because I've seen no one responding. 

Again I don't know and with a bunny it happens fast.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2011)

if it where just the bottoms i would say sore hocks. i don't know what to tell u about the tops though. if the fur looks more chewed than lost maybe she's just an overexesive groomer?


----------



## Alicia G (Aug 16, 2011)

Well her fur is very healthy, she gets good quality pellets and hay, and When I look and feel her bare skin, its very healthy and soft, not hot or dry, nor is it sore to her (believe me she would let me know!) She is a great weight, and besides these awful balds spots which are only on the TOP of her feet and legs, everything seems fine. I did notice a few times after or while in heat she would go into nesting mode, and start pulling a large amount of her fur out.I mean ALOT of fur. Her rear was bald, the top of her tail, and her dewlap just bare! And I and my mother had witnessed her pulling the fur out. Now if this some sort of Mange, wouldn't my two dogs have it? They are around her all the time(my older one and the bunny love to play). Both the dogs have healthy fur. Also I was away a week and a half ago, and the lady who cared for my animals left her cage on the ground, and well this meant nothing could fall through the cage  her feet, under belly and neck were just filthy. I did wash her with a shampoo for animals, which I have used with her with no  reaction, but her feet, especially the tops, were just too dirty for me to scrub out with out stressing her, so I rinsed her off and let her groom out the dirt for herself. Could that have caused the hair loss?
P.S. I had already booked an appointment with my vet prior to my first post, but I thought I could get some advice from other owners as well


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 16, 2011)

Since this rabbit had her cage on the ground and body parts filthy, then washed off. The hair loss could be from urine scald to the skin. If so, the hair will soon grow back.  Now, if she has been with a male rabbit, she could be pregnant and the hair pulling is for preperation for her to have her kits. Give her a nest box pronto.


----------



## Alicia G (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks  she has never even seen a buck, so I think kits are out of the question


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 16, 2011)

Alicia G said:
			
		

> Well her fur is very healthy, she gets good quality pellets and hay, and When I look and feel her bare skin, its very healthy and soft, not hot or dry, nor is it sore to her (believe me she would let me know!) She is a great weight, and besides these awful balds spots which are only on the TOP of her feet and legs, everything seems fine. I did notice a few times after or while in heat she would go into nesting mode, and start pulling a large amount of her fur out.I mean ALOT of fur. Her rear was bald, the top of her tail, and her dewlap just bare! And I and my mother had witnessed her pulling the fur out. Now if this some sort of Mange, wouldn't my two dogs have it? They are around her all the time(my older one and the bunny love to play). Both the dogs have healthy fur. Also I was away a week and a half ago, and the lady who cared for my animals left her cage on the ground, and well this meant nothing could fall through the cage  her feet, under belly and neck were just filthy. I did wash her with a shampoo for animals, which I have used with her with no  reaction, but her feet, especially the tops, were just too dirty for me to scrub out with out stressing her, so I rinsed her off and let her groom out the dirt for herself. Could that have caused the hair loss?
> P.S. I had already booked an appointment with my vet prior to my first post, but I thought I could get some advice from other owners as well


How did you make out with the vet?  Hope all is well and maybe too much grooming?


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 17, 2011)

On a side note...might not want to have her on rubber mats as rabbits tend to chew up such things.  Not a good idea to ingest rubber.


----------



## Alicia G (Aug 17, 2011)

Well the vet saw her yesterday, and said that she needs more fiber in her diet. So I bought her some 'gourmet' high quality feed and I plan on feeding more greens as the vet suggested. Her fur will grow back in no time! Other then the fiber issue, she said she was very impressed with her health, and she should be looking like her old self in no time


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

Alicia G said:
			
		

> Well the vet saw her yesterday, and said that she needs more fiber in her diet. So I bought her some 'gourmet' high quality feed and I plan on feeding more greens as the vet suggested. Her fur will grow back in no time! Other then the fiber issue, she said she was very impressed with her health, and she should be looking like her old self in no time


Excellent to hear!


----------

